
Facebook Users Cry 'Censorship' After Being Told Which Troll Pages They Liked - rbanffy
https://gizmodo.com/facebook-users-cry-censorship-after-being-told-which-ru-1822552451?utm_campaign=socialflow_gizmodo_twitter&utm_source=gizmodo_twitter&utm_medium=socialflow
======
equalunique
I routinely get blamed for being a Russian troll/bot, but after checking
today, I am surprised to see that Facebook reported I followed none of those
suspected pages.

------
NN88
This is why you can't blame Hillary for losing.

